# Questions



## lil_b_girl_16 (Aug 10, 2007)

So i need to know a guy and i need some questions to ask him to get to know him alot better like really really good like ive known him for ever and i haven't...and i cant think of questions so PLEASE help and thanks in advanced


----------



## brewgrl (Aug 10, 2007)

what is your family like?

how did you meet your best friend, and what makes that person such a good friend?

whats on your ipod?

do you play any sports or interesting hobbies?

if you could plan your perfect week of dinners, at home or out, what would you have each day?

are you gay, if not, what are your thoughts on homosexuality (that question will tell you almost everything... followed by this one)

what do you think of our president?

and last but not least,

what do you see in your future?


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 10, 2007)

do you have pets?

where did you born?

what you love to do at your free time?

which moviesmusic do you like?

when the last time you had gf?


----------



## Lia (Aug 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif when the last time you had gf? I never asked that question to my bf!
But if you're a bit shy to ask him directly, talk a bit about yourself/your likings and then you ask about his opinions or the classic 'tell me more about you'


----------

